# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Kujtimet e zvetnuara

## diamant abrashi

*I*

T&#235; kujtohet Geri, a t&#235; kujtohet v&#235;rtet&#235;, kur m&#235; kritikove p&#235;r form&#235;n se si nganj&#235;her&#235; i trajtoj njer&#235;zit? M&#235; the se i hudhi fjal&#235;t si bomba. Un&#235; vet&#235;m u ar&#235;syetova ashtu dhe nd&#235;rrova Nickun tim n&#235; nj&#235; t&#235; zakonsh&#235;m, n&#235; Bombardierin e Pafajsh&#235;m. Bashk&#235; me di&#231;itur&#235;n: jo, jo t&#235; gjitha bombat jan&#235; armiq&#235;sore. Dhe mu kujtua piloti i shkret&#235; amerikan, q&#235; hodhi bomb&#235;n n&#235; Hiroshim&#235;, p&#235;r ta p&#235;rfunduar luft&#235;n e q&#235; tash ngrys&#235; dit&#235;t apo ka ngrysur jet&#235;n n&#235; nj&#235; nga manastiret &#231;ertozine t&#235; Serra San Bruno-s. Mu kujtua piloti, poashtu amerikan, q&#235; u rr&#235;zua n&#235; Serbi duke hedhur bomba p&#235;r lirin&#235; e Kosov&#235;s. P&#235;r lirin&#235; t&#235;nde dhe timen. Liri q&#235; nganj&#235;her&#235; ne po e p&#235;rdhosim duke u sjell&#235; akoma si qenje t&#235; rob&#235;ruara. Si qenje t&#235; rob&#235;ruara tash jo nga nj&#235; okupator, por si pengje t&#235; mentalitetit ton&#235;...

Dhe v&#235;rtet&#235; bombat q&#235; hedhi un&#235; jan&#235; si ato q&#235; hedhen p&#235;r paqen dhe lirin&#235; ton&#235;. Sepse nj&#235; &#231;ift i dashuruar (n&#235;se ne jemi v&#235;rtet&#235 :shkelje syri:  duhet t&#235; lirohet nga t&#235; gjitha paragjykimet. Ta flak&#235; ndjenj&#235;n e egoizmit vetanak, egon patologjike t&#235; dinjitetit t&#235; rrem&#235; dhe mbi t&#235; gjitha loj&#235;n kafsho e ik.T&#235; akuzosh t&#235; tjer&#235;t p&#235;r di&#231;ka q&#235; mbase edhe vet&#235; kemi qen&#235; apo jemi t&#235; gatsh&#235;m ta b&#235;jm&#235; m&#235; duket m&#235; shum&#235; se hipokrizi...

M&#235; the se ashtu mbase m&#235; largohen njer&#235;zit. Askush, askush deri m&#235; tash nuk m&#235; &#235;sht&#235; larguar p&#235;r shkak t&#235; k&#235;tyre bombave. Jam un&#235;, bombardieri i pafajsh&#235;m, q&#235; pasi sh&#235;noja dhe godisnja cakun, shpesh i pak&#235;naqur me zhvillimin e objektivave t&#235; mia largohesha i zhg&#235;njyer nga fusha e betej&#235;s. Jo p&#235;r munges&#235; kohe, vullneti apo durimi, por thjesht&#235; sepse nuk doja t'i nd&#235;rroja t&#235; tjer&#235;t n&#235; di&#231;ka q&#235; efektivisht nuk mund t&#235; jen&#235;...sepse si i pafajsh&#235;m, si&#231; jam, un&#235; nuk mund ta dua dikend q&#235; u shemb&#235;llen paragjykimeve t&#235; mia por dua ashtu thjesht&#235; e sinqerisht qenje frymore pa asnj&#235; interes tjet&#235;r. M&#235; mjafton fakti se marrin frym&#235; gati si un&#235; dhe jam i gatsh&#235;m ti dua n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; viscerale. Mjafton t&#235; jen&#235; t&#235; v&#235;rtetit, ata q&#235; jan&#235; edhe kur ndodhen para auditoriumeve pompoze e edhe ata q&#235; jan&#235; n&#235; nj&#235; k&#235;nd t&#235; err&#235;t e t&#235; vetmuar dhome...

Kujtohu e dashur, kujtohu, se un&#235; per Ty erdha nga fundi i bot&#235;s, i nj&#235; bote ku njerezit i vet&#235;mjaftojn&#235; vetvetes por nuk mund t&#235; jen&#235; edhe aq t&#235; lumtur. Erdha thjesht&#235; t&#235; lumturoj vetveten por para se t&#235; gjithash Ty, e dashur. Ndaj, kujdes, sepse t&#235; jetuarit p&#235;r t&#235; tjer&#235;t, p&#235;r t&#235; nes&#235;rmen e larg&#235;t pa e pas shijuar as t&#235; djeshmen e as t&#235; sotshmen e prekshme mund t&#235; sjell&#235; befasi trishtuese n&#235; jet&#235;. Ti k&#235;t&#235; nuk e meriton. Ashtu si edhe un&#235; hidh&#235;rimin dhe dilemat e tua t&#235; pavend. Megjith&#235; telashet q&#235; ke e q&#235; un&#235; m&#235; mir&#235; se askush i kupton. G&#235;zuar!

----------


## diamant abrashi

E mart&#235;. Dit&#235; me shi. Dit&#235; e lir&#235;...Dita e t&#235; vdekurve. Jam zgjuar m&#235; von&#235; se zakonisht dhe telefoni nuk ka asnj&#235; mesazh. Asnj&#235; zile nuk bie. Dal t&#235; marr cigaret e shtypin dhe gati gjith&#231;ka &#235;sht&#235; mbyllur. Vet&#235;m dyqanet e luleve punojn&#235;. Blej nj&#235; tuf&#235; me t&#235; hollat e fundit dhe nisem drejt&#235; varrezave. Nuk kam asnjeri p&#235;r t&#235; par&#235; por i vendosi tek ata q&#235; me mosh&#235; apo figur&#235; u ngjajn&#235; prind&#235;rve t&#235; mi. Ja edhe nj&#235; goc&#235; q&#235; i ngjet Lol&#235;s, nj&#235; tjet&#235;r Lind&#235;s dhe nj&#235; e tret&#235; Jet&#235;s. L&#235; edhe aty nga nj&#235; lule sepse ato tashm&#235; i takojn&#235; t&#235; kaluar&#235;s. Skandali &#235;sht&#235; mbyllur. Edhe plag&#235;t e Teut&#235;s kan&#235; filluar t&#235; p&#235;rthahen...dhe Lenka, Lenka e bukur, mund t&#235; fle e qet&#235; n&#235; Cekin&#235; e saj tashm&#235; t&#235; lir&#235;...p&#235;r t&#235; nuk m&#235; mbet&#235;n lule. 
Kthehem n&#235; sht&#235;pi dhe asgj&#235; nuk m&#235; b&#235;het. Duket se m&#235; kan&#235; harruar t&#235; gjith&#235;...T&#235; gjith&#235;. Ti e di se nuk m&#235; shkruan dot mesazhe dhe nuk m&#235; telefonon. S'ka dert do t&#235; p&#235;rmbahem dhe un&#235; sot. Dua ta vuaj kafsh&#235;risht vetmin&#235; time... deri n&#235; dhimbje. Pastaj fillojn&#235; e bien zilet... nj&#235; nga nj&#235;... N&#235; fund t&#235; telefonoj dhe Ty dhe t&#235; dhuroj dhe puthjen si fatth&#235;n&#235; p&#235;r provimin e nes&#235;rm. E di se do kalosh. Ti nuk bie kurr&#235;. As n&#235; jet&#235;. Ndaj jemi bashk&#235; akoma dhe cic&#235;rrimat e tua n&#235; telefon jan&#235; eliksiri i ri p&#235;r dit&#235;n e nes&#235;rme. P&#235;r dit&#235;t q&#235; do t&#235; vijn&#235;... Pastaj do mbyllem ca dit&#235; dhe do e p&#235;rfundoj librin tim t&#235; ri. Aty je dhe Ti, ikona ime m&#235; e bukur. Nat&#235;n e mir&#235;, zem&#235;r.Gjum&#235; t&#235; &#235;mb&#235;l! Click...

----------


## studente22

te duash te fshehesh vetmine eshte vrasje per veteveten.te duket se nuk egziston dhe  egoizmi ste le ti biesh dhe njehere telefonit,vetem nje zile e jotja do me bente te lumtur.do me bente te ndihesha ne jete.ta kam thene ndonjehere sa me acaronte kokfortesia jote?mendoja se do dija te ndryshoja po ja qe po perpiqem sonte te ndryshoj vetveten vetem.
kjo vetmi e di do me haj koken.

----------


## diamant abrashi

Ja e dashur, ditët e tua këtu përfunduan. Ishin edhe ashtu të numëruara dhe më humbisnin mes gishtave te duarve si të ishin fluska sapuni a dëbore. Të kujtohet kur ishim të vegjël, se si mundoheshim të zinim ato fluska. Mbase të gjitha kanë patur ne vete një ëndërr. Ëndrra që ikën si ato. Na ngelet vetëm të bëjmë ndonjë topth e t'ia hudhim njëri tjetrit në gjoks, a në prehër dhe të presim sa të ngrohet sërish moti...
Duke menduar këto, të putha në ndarje dhe duke u kthyer në shtëpi më ngeli në kujtesë dora jote e ngritur bashkë me biletën si përshëndetje. Biletë që do të kisha dashur ta shkyej një herë e përgjithmonë kur të vish rradhën tjetër.
Dhe avioni u zhduk mespermes fluskave dhe mjegullës, duke lënë prapa në vend të kundërmimit të kerozinës së djegur, shijen e hidhur të ndarjes dhe mallit për ty. Mall që më zuri akoma pa ikur...
Ufffffffffffff, akoma nuk mësova asgjë nga jeta. Asgjë...S'ka dert. Me rëndësi të jesh i lumtur si ciganët...

----------


## diamant abrashi

Emra stin&#235;sh

N&#235;se ndonj&#235;her&#235;
stin&#235;t do t`i nd&#235;rrojn&#235; emrat
at&#235;her&#235;
vera e gjat&#235; dhe e nxeht&#235;
do t&#235; quhet
me emrin t&#235;nd
Gertrud&#235;...

----------


## Poeti

> Emra stin&#235;sh
> 
> N&#235;se ndonj&#235;her&#235;
> stin&#235;t do t`i nd&#235;rrojn&#235; emrat
> at&#235;her&#235;
> vera e gjat&#235; dhe e nxeht&#235;
> do t&#235; quhet
> me emrin t&#235;nd
> Gertrud&#235;...


diamant abrashi,

  Ne qenjet njerezore mund te luajm  me ndjenjat tona, mund te luajm edhe me ndjenjat e te tjereve, por nuk mund te luajm me te kaluaren, sepse ajo me nuk eshte ne fuqine tone.
  Por serish ne do i therrasim stinet ashtu si duam, do e quajm diellin me emrin e dashurise, henen me emrin e vetmise kurse yjet (meqe jane shume) me emrin e lumturise...

----------


## Anisela

> Emra stinësh
> 
> Nëse ndonjëherë
> stinët do t`i ndërrojnë emrat
> atëherë
> vera e gjatë dhe e nxehtë
> do të quhet
> me emrin tënd
> Gertrudë...


Atehere,do quheshin Flluska sapuni a debore...
Vera e gjate dhe e nxehte
epsh i pritjeve pafund...
Ah Gertrude...e ndjej prekjen provokuese
te gishterinjve te tu
mbi buze....

----------


## Jonathan

??????????????

----------


## diamant abrashi

> diamant abrashi,
> 
>   Ne qenjet njerezore mund te luajm  me ndjenjat tona, mund te luajm edhe me ndjenjat e te tjereve, por nuk mund te luajm me te kaluaren, sepse ajo me nuk eshte ne fuqine tone.
>   Por serish ne do i therrasim stinet ashtu si duam, do e quajm diellin me emrin e dashurise, henen me emrin e vetmise kurse yjet (meqe jane shume) me emrin e lumturise...


I dashur Poet, 

është e vërtetë se ne qenjet njerëzore mund të luajmë me ndjenjat e të tjerëve por nuk na levërdiset edhe aq të luajmë me ndjenjat tona. Pos në raste të ndonjë mazohizmi ekstrem. Edhe e kaluara, vërtetë nuk mund të fshihet por ajo mund të korrigjohet me racionalitetin e nevojshëm që i shoqëruar edhe me emocione i afrohet pak konceptit Tuaj të lumturisë...
Megjithëate i takoj kategorisë së njerëzve që deri tash e ka dashur, e don dhe vazhdon ta dojë jetën...dhe stinët do t'i quajë ashtu si ma imponojnë frymëzimet e mia të vërteta...
Të fala
Diamanti

----------


## diamant abrashi

Z
është psherëtima e fundit
e zemrës
para se t'ia thotë shpirtit
edhe një PO të madhe
të jetës
që si fluskë dëbore 
e pashkelur
del me afsh
nga buzët e tua
në pritje 
edhe të një takimi
që më shumë i përngjason
dalldisjes...

----------


## diamant abrashi

Maestro, kaluan vite nga njohja jon&#235;, nga d&#235;shira ime p&#235;r tu njohur me Ju dhe ja tash kemi mb&#235;rrijtur atje ku rrug&#235;t tona edhe mund t&#235; ndahen. Ti, i s&#235;mur&#235; n&#235; repartin e mjek&#235;sis&#235;, kati i tret&#235;, spitali Fatebenefratelli t&#235; Milanos, sapo kishe dal&#235; nga koma e thell&#235; gati dyjavore, pic&#235;rrove syt&#235; e vegj&#235;l e t&#235; zjarrt&#235; dhe gati pyete se kush qenka ky njeri. Pastaj u p&#235;rmende s&#235;rish dhe mbase tu kujtuan drekat e darkat e dikurshme n&#235; sht&#235;pin&#235; time, n&#235; apartamentin t&#235;nd muze, restoranteve t&#235; Milanos e deri n&#235; Kalabri e Sicili. Un&#235;, nd&#235;rkaq i mbyllur n&#235; pik&#235;llimin e madh p&#235;r ty, p&#235;r ty q&#235; i rrethuar nga bazhibozuk&#235;t e Italis&#235; dhe Zvicr&#235;s po e mbyll&#235; kapitullin t&#235;nd t&#235; jet&#235;s pa asnjeri q&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; t&#235; deshi pran&#235;. Jan&#235; zgjuar luget&#235;rit e kultur&#235;s dhe politik&#235;s shqiptare p&#235;r t&#235; zhvatur nga ti krejt&#235; trash&#235;gimin&#235; t&#235;nde erudite dhe mezi presin q&#235; prej teje t&#235; dal&#235; edhe grahma e fundit. K&#235;shtu pastaj para kamerave e mikrofonave t&#235; panum&#235;rt do t&#235; mundohen ti shpalosin kujtimet e tyre t&#235; rreme. Pos Visar Zhitit i cili t&#235; kujtoi ashtu si&#231; v&#235;rtet&#235; kujtohen miqt&#235; e mir&#235;. Dhe b&#235;ri nj&#235; lutje t&#235; thjesht&#235; p&#235;r sh&#235;ndetin t&#235;nd. Si duket e d&#235;gjoi Ai lart&#235; dhe mbase n&#235;se do t&#235; dridhet dora p&#235;r ta mbajtur brush&#235;n s&#235;rish, s&#235; paku kthehu n&#235; mesin ton&#235; si njeri. T&#235; mos mbetesh kujtimi im i zvetnuar. Kujtimi yn&#235;... Dhe tek pres q&#235; ti t&#235; forcohesh, akoma m&#235; kujtohet piktura jote "kuajt&#235; e hazdisur" e varur dikur n&#235; dhom&#235;n time t&#235; gjumit, dhom&#235; e cila s'&#235;sht&#235; m&#235; as n&#235; &#235;ndrrat e mia. Piktura nd&#235;rkaq e vendosur diku mes rrangullave t&#235; mia akoma t&#235; pambledhura mir&#235; vazhdon t&#235; liroj&#235; afshin e liris&#235; dhe hazdisjes sime emocionale. Hajt Maestro, mos u lazdro dhe eja t&#235; ham&#235; edhe nj&#235; dark&#235; bashk&#235;, n&#235; Piazza L'agosta apo ku t&#235; duash e pastaj ti pim&#235; rakit&#235; e limoncellot tona t&#235; panum&#235;rt. Sepse jeta nuk &#235;sht&#235; vet&#235;m piktur&#235; a poezi po edhe hasdisje e miq&#235;si. Sh&#235;ndet dhe nj&#235; her&#235;...

----------


## diamant abrashi

Ja e dashur, mbase ky është dimri i parë dhe i fundit që po e kalojmë të ndarë. Ditëlindja yte dhe fundviti i parë dhe i fundit poashtu që po e kalojmë të ndarë.
Misionît dhe ekzilit tim po i vie fundi. Po kthehem atje prej nga kam ardhë. Po kthehem ta ndajë gazin dhe hidhërimin e jetës me ty, me ata që nuk i pata afër për një kohë të gjatë. Po e rifilloj këngën time transparente të jetës me gëzimin që ndjellë të qenit vetëm njëri nga ata. Po i'a heq vetes privilegjin e të qenit ndryshe...Ti kishe dyshimet e tua por ato tashmë u shkrinë si edhe bora këtu...
Më mirë bukë e qepë e gaz në jetë se vetëmasturbimi i pasur dhe i ftohtë kontinental. Më mirë plotënia e të qenit afër jush, të jetuarit në ate që mund të quhet shtëpia jonë se çrrënjosja komplete dhe humbja e identitetit. Thua jo? Ajo bëhet pavetëdijshëm dhe në momentin kur përfundohet ne akoma jetojmë me iluzionin se nuk kemi ndryshuar fare...Më mirë afër Zahirit (Paulo Cuelho) tim se sa në pritje të ditëve më të mira që kushedi se a mund të vijnë ndonjëherë...
Tek e fundit jetë kemi veç një dhe humbja edhe e një minuti të vetëm do të thoshte abuzim me kohën edhe ashtu të shkurtër në dispozicion...Puthje...

----------


## Ard

> Maestro, kaluan vite nga njohja jonë, nga dëshira ime për tu njohur me Ju dhe ja tash kemi mbërrijtur atje ku rrugët tona edhe mund të ndahen. Ti, i sëmurë në repartin e mjekësisë, kati i tretë, spitali Fatebenefratelli të Milanos, sapo kishe dalë nga koma e thellë gati dyjavore, picërrove sytë e vegjël e të zjarrtë dhe gati pyete se kush qenka ky njeri. Pastaj u përmende sërish dhe mbase tu kujtuan drekat e darkat e dikurshme në shtëpinë time, në apartamentin tënd muze, restoranteve të Milanos e deri në Kalabri e Sicili. Unë, ndërkaq i mbyllur në pikëllimin e madh për ty, për ty që i rrethuar nga bazhibozukët e Italisë dhe Zvicrës po e mbyllë kapitullin tënd të jetës pa asnjeri që vërtetë të deshi pranë. Janë zgjuar lugetërit e kulturës dhe politikës shqiptare për të zhvatur nga ti krejtë trashëgiminë tënde erudite dhe mezi presin që prej teje të dalë edhe grahma e fundit. Kështu pastaj para kamerave e mikrofonave të panumërt do të mundohen ti shpalosin kujtimet e tyre të rreme. Pos Visar Zhitit i cili të kujtoi ashtu siç vërtetë kujtohen miqtë e mirë. Dhe bëri një lutje të thjeshtë për shëndetin tënd. Si duket e dëgjoi Ai lartë dhe mbase nëse do të dridhet dora për ta mbajtur brushën sërish, së paku kthehu në mesin tonë si njeri. Të mos mbetesh kujtimi im i zvetnuar. Kujtimi ynë... Dhe tek pres që ti të forcohesh, akoma më kujtohet piktura jote "kuajtë e hazdisur" e varur dikur në dhomën time të gjumit, dhomë e cila s'është më as në ëndrrat e mia. Piktura ndërkaq e vendosur diku mes rrangullave të mia akoma të pambledhura mirë vazhdon të lirojë afshin e lirisë dhe hazdisjes sime emocionale. Hajt Maestro, mos u lazdro dhe eja të hamë edhe një darkë bashkë, në Piazza L'agosta apo ku të duash e pastaj ti pimë rakitë e limoncellot tona të panumërt. Sepse jeta nuk është vetëm pikturë a poezi po edhe hasdisje e miqësi. Shëndet dhe një herë...



Shume emocionale.
Dialogu i heshtur i nje shpirti te mire.

----------


## diamant abrashi

> Shume emocionale.
> Dialogu i heshtur i nje shpirti te mire.


Faleminderit Ard! Nganjëherë mirësia kuptohet si një hendikep. Deri në dimrin e gjatë kur e kuptojmë se vërtetë ishte stina jonë e vetme...Ajo e vërteta...
Të fala
Diamanti

----------


## Brari

diamant..

Ne se sjam gabuar..del se po shkruan edhe per Ibrahim kodren..
Me vjen mire shume qe njihesh me piktorin ton te Madh Ibrahim Kodren e qe po i gjindesh prane..ne kto dite te veshtira..

Rrofsh..

Suksese kudo..

----------


## diamant abrashi

> diamant..
> 
> Ne se sjam gabuar..del se po shkruan edhe per Ibrahim kodren..
> Me vjen mire shume qe njihesh me piktorin ton te Madh Ibrahim Kodren e qe po i gjindesh prane..ne kto dite te veshtira..
> 
> Rrofsh..
> 
> Suksese kudo..


I dashur Brar,

fatkeq&#235;sisht nga obligimet e mia t&#235; pun&#235;s dhe mosd&#235;shira p&#235;r t&#235; takuar "dishepujt" e tij, italian&#235; dhe shqiptar&#235;, duke "qar&#235;" p&#235;r sh&#235;ndetin e Kodr&#235;s, po shkoj m&#235; rrall&#235; se sa q&#235; do t&#235; duhej, n&#235;se kihet parasysh intensiteti i miq&#235;sis&#235; sime me t&#235;...
Me Kodr&#235;n njihem q&#235; nga viti i larg&#235;t 1992 dhe v&#235;rtet&#235; kemi kaluar mir&#235; si miq&#235;. Ashtu si&#231; edhe shkruan tek Dialogu i heshtur me t&#235;. Mes tjerash (pos piktur&#235;s "kuajt e hasdisur" q&#235; e kam bler&#235; me &#231;mim t&#235; favorsh&#235;m, sikur ta kisha parandjer&#235; disa vite m&#235; von&#235;, pranver&#235;n time emocionale), ai m&#235; ka huazuar edhe diapozitivin e nj&#235; pikture p&#235;r koopertin&#235;n e librit tim "Qortimet e Vonuara". 
E njoh mir&#235; shpirtin e tij t&#235; shqet&#235;suar krijues dhe ka qen&#235; edhe objekt i disa shkrimeve e intervistave t&#235; mia n&#235; shtypin dhe mediat e koh&#235;s...dhe at&#235; miq&#235;si do t&#235; doja ta ruaj t&#235; pap&#235;rlyer, ashtu si&#231; ma imponon edukata ime personale dhe familjare, egoja ime krijuese dhe koncepti im p&#235;r miq&#235;sit&#235; q&#235; nuk per&#235;ndojn&#235; kurr&#235;...
Duke e njohur tregun e sofistikuar por edhe kaotik italian t&#235; artit, Kodra meriton m&#235; shum&#235; se nj&#235; p&#235;rmendore. Edhe p&#235;r s&#235; gjalli...por t&#235; nd&#235;rtuar me dinjitet dhe pa hipokrizi...Ashtu si&#231; b&#235;ri Visar Zhiti, miku yn&#235; i p&#235;rbashk&#235;t i net&#235;ve t&#235; bukura milaneze...

T&#235; fala dhe Ty kudo q&#235; t&#235; jesh tani...
Diamanti

----------


## Dita

Diamant,

qe te mos shkruhet perseri per nje artist te madh, se atehere kur me shume i duheshin njerezit, u gjend vetem mes shfrytezuesve, vijani vetes per detyre qe te pakten njerezit qe Njeriu Kodra i ka pasur prane gjate jetes t'i gjenden prane dhe tani, te ndihmoni ne organizimin e tyre, gjithmone te kete nje njeri me te cilin e lidh nje e shkuare e bukur.
Habitem shume qe ne gazetat shqiptare nuk shkruhet per te (te pakten ne kryesoret), per gjendjen ne te cilen ndodhet e qe kete te mbetet ta mesosh ne ditarin e meditimeve te nje forumi. Megjithate ... Shume e ndjere c'keni shkruar. Une jam ndodhur ne nje ekspozite te z.Kodra qe u hap ne Tirane para dy vjetesh (vere 2003) e i kam rene rreth e qark disa here e njehere ne fund me shpejtesi dhe gezoja prej ngjyrave dhe prej thellesive qe zbuloje neper pikturat. U impresionova aq shume atehere sa me t'u kthyer ne shtepi shkrova nje poezi, te cilen do doja shume t'ia lexoja direkt piktorit, ta dinte se nje shpirt me shume e kish goditur me forcen e artit te vet (megjithese kushedi sesa here mund te kete marre impresione nga shikuesit dhe nga miqte e vet). Nese do ia benit dot per mua kete lexim, do ju falenderoja me gjithe zemer. Poezine e gjeni ne vazhdim:


Në ekspozitën e Ibrahim Kodrës

Fragmentet e një shpirti në një pavijon pikturash,
të të madhit mes të mëdhenjve, fisnikut në moshë të shkuar.
Prej spektrit të ylberit më e dashura është thithur,
e thella e funddetit, e ëmbla e qiellit të ndritur.
Me gisht mbi një pikturë, mbi tjetrën një klithmë e qeshur,
me Pamje poetike do të çlodhem në të heshtur.

Në diellin e trekëndëshave, thellësive të Kaprit në zhytje,
Shqipëria fantastike ndriçon rrugën në ngjitje;
Me jetën e shtëpive valëzimeve me kodra,
me diellin prej ylberi që u qëndron mbi koka.
Një muzikant i ndjerë me shkabën dykrenare,
mbi lashtësinë ilire këndon këngën shqiptare.


Falemnderit per shkrimin tuaj ne forum!

Dita

----------


## diamant abrashi

> Diamant,
> 
> qe te mos shkruhet perseri per nje artist te madh, se atehere kur me shume i duheshin njerezit, u gjend vetem mes shfrytezuesve, vijani vetes per detyre qe te pakten njerezit qe Njeriu Kodra i ka pasur prane gjate jetes t'i gjenden prane dhe tani, te ndihmoni ne organizimin e tyre, gjithmone te kete nje njeri me te cilin e lidh nje e shkuare e bukur.
> Habitem shume qe ne gazetat shqiptare nuk shkruhet per te (te pakten ne kryesoret), per gjendjen ne te cilen ndodhet e qe kete te mbetet ta mesosh ne ditarin e meditimeve te nje forumi. Megjithate ... Shume e ndjere c'keni shkruar. Une jam ndodhur ne nje ekspozite te z.Kodra qe u hap ne Tirane para dy vjetesh (vere 2003) e i kam rene rreth e qark disa here e njehere ne fund me shpejtesi dhe gezoja prej ngjyrave dhe prej thellesive qe zbuloje neper pikturat. U impresionova aq shume atehere sa me t'u kthyer ne shtepi shkrova nje poezi, te cilen do doja shume t'ia lexoja direkt piktorit, ta dinte se nje shpirt me shume e kish goditur me forcen e artit te vet (megjithese kushedi sesa here mund te kete marre impresione nga shikuesit dhe nga miqte e vet). Nese do ia benit dot per mua kete lexim, do ju falenderoja me gjithe zemer. Poezine e gjeni ne vazhdim:
> 
> 
> N&#235; ekspozit&#235;n e Ibrahim Kodr&#235;s
> 
> Fragmentet e nj&#235; shpirti n&#235; nj&#235; pavijon pikturash,
> ...


E dashura Dita,

po t&#235; betohem se do ja lexoj q&#235; n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; fundjav&#235; kur t&#235; shkoj tek ai p&#235;r vizit&#235;. Po ky &#235;sht&#235; fati i artist&#235;ve q&#235; kan&#235; dal&#235; nga trivialiteti i monotonis&#235; s&#235; p&#235;rditshme. Ai q&#235; quhet "*Nderi i kombit*" po e ngrys&#235; jet&#235;n i rrethuar nga kanibal&#235; ekonomiko-artistik&#235;. "*Shqip&#235;ria fantastike*" ka dy versione dhe ai i dyti &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; i bukur. Nd&#235;rkaq "*Muzikant&#235;t*" jan&#235; rreth 12 (pa llogaritur pikturat e ve&#231;anta n&#235; trajt&#235; totemesh) dhe jan&#235; b&#235;r&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; mbledhur fonde rreth restaurimit t&#235; Teatrit Massimo n&#235; Palermo t&#235; Sicilis&#235;. I kam par&#235; t&#235; gjitha n&#235; origjinal dhe shum&#235; nga ta edhe duke u krijuar dhe marr&#235; form&#235;n e sotme. M&#235;kat q&#235; receptor&#235;t artistik&#235; shqiptar&#235; kan&#235; r&#235;n&#235; n&#235; gjum&#235;...
P&#235;rqafime
Diamanti

P.S. Sa p&#235;r njoftim n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri ishte krijuar nj&#235; "*K&#235;shill Varrimi*" po jo edhe nj&#235; k&#235;shill urimesh e lutjesh p&#235;r sh&#235;ndetin e tij...Kodra edhe n&#235; shtratin e vdekjes i d&#235;shp&#235;roi shpirt&#235;rat e padenj&#235;...

----------


## Dita

> E dashura Dita,
> 
> po të betohem se do ja lexoj që në këtë fundjavë kur të shkoj tek ai për vizitë. Po ky është fati i artistëve që kanë dalë nga trivialiteti i monotonisë së përditshme. Ai që quhet "*Nderi i kombit*" po e ngrysë jetën i rrethuar nga kanibalë ekonomiko-artistikë. "*Shqipëria fantastike*" ka dy versione dhe ai i dyti është më i bukur. Ndërkaq "*Muzikantët*" janë rreth 12 (pa llogaritur pikturat e veçanta në trajtë totemesh) dhe janë bërë për të mbledhur fonde rreth restaurimit të Teatrit Massimo në Palermo të Sicilisë. I kam parë të gjitha në origjinal dhe shumë nga ta edhe duke u krijuar dhe marrë formën e sotme. Mëkat që receptorët artistikë shqiptarë kanë rënë në gjumë...
> Përqafime
> Diamanti
> 
> P.S. Sa për njoftim në Shqipëri ishte krijuar një "*Këshill Varrimi*" po jo edhe një këshill urimesh e lutjesh për shëndetin e tij...Kodra edhe në shtratin e vdekjes i dëshpëroi shpirtërat e padenjë...




Falemnderit Diamant! 

Me rastin e zhvillimit te ekspozites, ne Galerine e Arteve gjendej ne shitje nje katalog me pikturat e paraqitura te Maestros dhe materiale nga biografia e tij. Si fillim per nje njeri qe deri ne castin e shfletimit te tij di pak per maestron ishte nje fillim i mire. Nuk besoj se kane botuar dicka tjeter me shume se aq. Ne Shqiperi njerezit kujtojne vone per figurat e verteta, qe meritojne vertet tituj Nder Kombi, ose nuk kujtohen fare, se gjithmone ka dicka tjeter qe eshte ne qender te vemendjes. Eshte pune per artistet, por dhe artistet e kane mendjen tek vetja. Ne fakt eshte pune per historianet e artit, qe tek ne nuk di se ku jane, nese vertet jane.

Uroj maestro te mos e kete marre vesh qe ne Shqiperi qenka krijuar nje Keshill Varrimi. Besoj do te ishte shume e rende per te. Sikur po i thone: He pra ik, se gati jemi te te pergatisim per boten tjeter. Ne vend qe te krijojne keshille per t'ia bere me te lehta keto dite te renda ne spital ...

A ka ndonje te re nga gjendja shendetsore e z.Kodra?

Me lutjen qe ta vazhdosh ditarin qe e lidh lexuesin ketu direkt me cfare po ndodh ne spitalin e Milanos,

Gjithe te mirat e Gezuar Vitin e Ri! 
Dita

----------


## diamant abrashi

Ja Maestro, ndodhi ajo qe pritej. Ti ike ashtu papritmas kur po kujtoja se mbase do kendelleshe edhe nji here. Dhe lajmin per shkrirjen tende e morra ashtu pergjumur. Kur TV-ja po jepte nje dokumentar per Ty. E dita se ishe ti ai qe kishe ikur. Dhe nga Kosova nuk vija dot. S'ka dert, me mjafton kujtimi i bukur dhe shija e embel e takimeve tona të dikurshme. Ne fund te fundit le diçka pa te cilen edhe mund te jetohet. Hipokrizine e botes se rreme qe si nje kancer po gellltite te gjitha idealet tona estetiko-humane. Sa ta kam lakmi, Maestro boten tende te tashme...Shpresoj se atje larte apo poshte ku ndodhesh merresh vesh me mire me shpirterat e lire si Ti... dhe mbase nuk do te kesh me nevoje te pikturosh toteme per ta mbushur zbrazetine humane që ta dhuroi koha. Aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, Maestro sa e veshtire me duket tani te vije ne Milano. Ne Milanon ku Ti me nuk je....
Te fala

----------

